# JETFIGHTER album fundraiser show SUCCESS! & photos



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

So our Album Fundraiser was a huge success!! We sold out the small theatre we rented (an old converted church). It was a great stage, lights and sound, it was hard to keep the audience standing due to the pews they have for seating, made people want to sit, lol. Had to keep telling them to stand up, this is a Rock n Roll show! Overall it was awesome and we owe a huge thanks to all the people that came out and supported us! We have to finish writing a few more tunes and then we are heading into the studio at the end of February to record our first full length album! Can't wait to get it out there!

Here are some photos of the show, I will post some video as well


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

a few more


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome! It's great to hear that you are making an album!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is a video from the night, we had a few cameras in the audience and I spliced together the footage. Think it turned out OK! It's a track called Merry-go-round and will be featured on our upcoming album. Special appearance by our drummer's son! It was an all ages show, so we had all our kids out which was nice as they don't usually get to see us play. Take a minute and check it out.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Once more: awesome!! Now we need to see more hair (except for the vocalist, don't touch that guys head). Are you coming to Ottawa?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are trying to find some shows out that way, do you have any contacts or venues I could contact?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Toogy said:


> We are trying to find some shows out that way, do you have any contacts or venues I could contact?


well Kingston is on the way!
hit up the Mansion or the Merchant Tap House...
http://www.themansionkingston.com/

i could probably hook you up with a couple bands if you came here to...i know a couple in ottawa to...drop a line if you want


----------

